# New Heartworm Pill!!



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

After running out of Interceptor this month I just gave Sammie his first Iverheart Plus. The Vet ordered it for me. I sure hope he doesn't have a reaction to it. My Vet told me if he did react to it, would most likely just be vomiting, and nothing serious. He did fine on Inteceptor for 2 yrs. 

I know this is not thread worthy, but I am such a paranoid about changing meds and reactions. I can't help it.
xoxoxo


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I can understand your being nervous changing meds.....but I am sure he will be okay. :thumbsup:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you Barbara. It helps knowing you all are out there for me.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Mine will be starting on Iverhart next month.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All of mine are on Iverhart. I never had any problems.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Deb- that makes me feel better, I saw you posted it before am I am hoping for same here. So far he is ok. Penny is next week. urrrggg.....meds drive me nuts!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Mine will be starting on Iverhart next month.


I kinda thought others were in same boat. :wub: wondering???


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

What is the difference between the two? Leila hasn't started on pills yet. But I have been using Revolution. The vet said she has to be 5lbs before she puts her on anything pill form. My Yorkie, who was 3.2lbs as an adult always did fine on pills. Ray (my husband) has his Lab on something that takes care of fleas, ticks, and heartworms. I can't think of the name right now.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Okay, so has Novartis permanently pulled Interceptor from the market? I have 1 dose left for each of my 3..I don't give it Nov-Feb because it gets cold here and they are indoors..I start up again in March..is Iverheart the replacement for Interceptor? Kandis, I feel the same way you do..I have always used Interceptor for my Maltese and I am terrified to give them something else..


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kandis i can understand your worry about having to use a new med for my CM, especially after the reaction he had to Frontline at HH. Hoping that he does well with it. Right now i have mine on revolution, but i really don't like the combo, so will be talking to my vet about Iverhart and then if i need something for fleas than will use Comfortis. Let us know how he does.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My vet switched to Iverhart a while ago, that's all that my three have been on. My old fluffs were on Interceptor. Even Dewey is on Iverhart. We've had no problems at all. They get their last one on the 6th, and start up in March again.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've got about four months of Interceptor left, then I will switch to Iverheart.

I am just glad they didn't discontinue Interceptor while Lady was still with me. That was the safest one for epileptics. Ivemectin has been linked to seizures in dogs with a low seizure threshold so that wasn't safe for Lady.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Leila'sMommy said:


> What is the difference between the two? Leila hasn't started on pills yet. But I have been using Revolution. The vet said she has to be 5lbs before she puts her on anything pill form. My Yorkie, who was 3.2lbs as an adult always did fine on pills. Ray (my husband) has his Lab on something that takes care of fleas, ticks, and heartworms. I can't think of the name right now.


Pam I don't really know the exact difference, others do. Just that Inteceptor was widely used for Maltese, so that is what I always gave mine. The Iverheart was recommended here, as many are using it now so that's what I bought. It can cause vomiting I guess, so you may have to switch to the topical I guess. There is a good thread here on this subject if you search Inteceptor/Iverheart you will find it. The one the Lab is taking is prob trifectis (?) and not one I would give my Maltese as it is a combination. I like to give HW med and flea meds 2 weeks apart. Even though I have not had to use flea meds yet.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Okay, so has Novartis permanently pulled Interceptor from the market? I have 1 dose left for each of my 3..I don't give it Nov-Feb because it gets cold here and they are indoors..I start up again in March..is Iverheart the replacement for Interceptor? Kandis, I feel the same way you do..I have always used Interceptor for my Maltese and I am terrified to give them something else..


Hello April -I know what you mean. But I finally did it and he is fine so far.:thumbsup: I think first 24 hrs you will know with vomiting or diarrhea. I heard it was reopening mid 2013. But I have no idea for sure. I got lowest I could in case they got sick or Intercep comes back. My Vet said to use IH or HG, either one was good for Maltese. (?) 


I chose IH Plus even though it is up to 25 lb.(Jackie uses this one)

The IH Max comes in lower lb's, with an up to 10 lb (I think it is 10) but has all the extra de-wormers in it :angry: and I don't want all of that stuff too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I've got about four months of Interceptor left, then I will switch to Iverheart.
> 
> I am just glad they didn't discontinue Interceptor while Lady was still with me. That was the safest one for epileptics. Ivemectin has been linked to seizures in dogs with a low seizure threshold so that wasn't safe for Lady.



Marjy, you prob already know this. But if not.


I chose IH Plus even though it is up to 25 lb.(Jackie uses this one)

The IH Max comes in lower lb's, with an up to 10 lb (I think it is 10) but has all the extra de-wormers in it :angry: and I don't want all of that stuff too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> Kandis i can understand your worry about having to use a new med for my CM, especially after the reaction he had to Frontline at HH. Hoping that he does well with it. Right now i have mine on revolution, but i really don't like the combo, so will be talking to my vet about Iverhart and then if i need something for fleas than will use Comfortis. Let us know how he does.


DEB-That FL reaction is why I was scared. I am so glad he is fine so far. What a relief to have one pill down and ok, just Pen Pen to go in 2 weeks. If I ever have to use flea meds, (I never did with my first dog yrs ago so hoping same with these 2) I don't know what I will do other than confortis. and I don't like the pesticide in pill form along with the HW meds once a month. One thing at a time, right?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Okay, so has Novartis permanently pulled Interceptor from the market? I have 1 dose left for each of my 3..I don't give it Nov-Feb because it gets cold here and they are indoors..I start up again in March..is Iverheart the replacement for Interceptor? Kandis, I feel the same way you do..I have always used Interceptor for my Maltese and I am terrified to give them something else..




Thanks for the reminder April! :thumbsup: Since there are no mosquitoes in Dec-Feb I could skip 3 mos. I think I read that on the box-but I had just saw a poodle at the Vet Saturday with heart worms when I was picking up the meds. :w00t: OMG, how awful sad that was. But IF they can't get heart worms when there are NO mosquitoes I might do that this year. Still have a few out there.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Iverhart is the same medication as Heartgard. Both of mine had horrible reactions to Heartgard so I don't now what we a going to do if Interceptor doesn't come back on the market. I have six doses left for each which will get us into next summer but that's it.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks, Kandis! Now I have something else to ask my vet again Thursday. I'd better start making a list.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

As a horrible dog owner, my dogs tend to get whatever I get for free...which for the next few months is Revolution. Otherwise I use the Iverhart Plus. Both of my boys have health issues and tolerate the tiny dose of ivermectin very well. 

According to our Novartis rep who was in the other day, they plan to restart production after the first of the year. But I would not be counting on it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

jmm said:


> 0
> According to our Novartis rep who was in the other day, they plan to restart production after the first of the year. But I would not be counting on it.


I know Novartis has promised to restart production, but I am not counting on it either. :smcry:

From what I have read Novartis closed that plant just a step ahead of being shut down by the FDA. The inspection reports are pretty shocking. 

I doubt Novartis could ever regain consumer confidence at this point.

From January, 2012:

"Last week, the company sent a letter to veterinarians alerting them that a prescription medication for dogs that's made at the Lincoln plant might also be contaminated."

"Among the complaints were products being contaminated with foreign tablets and foreign objects, suspected tampering, products missing labels, discolored tablets and partial or chipped and broken tablets, the report said."

Most-recent FDA report sheds light on Novartis shutdown, recall : Business


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> Thanks for the reminder April! :thumbsup: Since there are no mosquitoes in Dec-Feb I could skip 3 mos. I think I read that on the box-but I had just saw a poodle at the Vet Saturday with heart worms when I was picking up the meds. :w00t: OMG, how awful sad that was. But IF they can't get heart worms when there are NO mosquitoes I might do that this year. Still have a few out there.


Just a quick ?---those who do not use heart worm meds in the winter months---are you not afraid you may have a few mosquitoes in your home from the summer? Just curious.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Just a quick ?---those who do not use heart worm meds in the winter months---are you not afraid you may have a few mosquitoes in your home from the summer? Just curious.




No..I have not seen any bugs at all including mosquitoes in almost a month. Where I live, it gets quite cold and we usually have snow...even October and March are usually cold. The mosquito season where I live peaks in September..I do have my girls tested every year for heartworm..if I lived in Florida it would have to be year-round..it rarely gets cold enough there to kill all mosquitoes. :wub:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Iverhart is the same medication as Heartgard. Both of mine had horrible reactions to Heartgard so I don't now what we a going to do if Interceptor doesn't come back on the market. I have six doses left for each which will get us into next summer but that's it.


Hi Maggie - I was told some have a one time reaction the first time they take IVERHART or HG from the ivermison. Don't know why it's once.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Just a quick ?---those who do not use heart worm meds in the winter months---are you not afraid you may have a few mosquitoes in your home from the summer? Just curious.


Sandi-
I don't see them at all in jan & feb for sure. Maybe Dec too, but I'll take those 2 mos off. It gets cold enough here. You would have to breed them in warm standing water. 
It may be different for folks in southern Florida. 
xoxo


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Is Interceptor going out of business or something???
My vet gave me a sample last week for Gucci. I already gave it to her, but I read on one of the posts here that I should be waiting until she is 5 pounds. Is it bad that I gave it to her????


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

jmm said:


> As a horrible dog owner, my dogs tend to get whatever I get for free....


:smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

italianna82 said:


> Is Interceptor going out of business or something???
> My vet gave me a sample last week for Gucci. I already gave it to her, but I read on one of the posts here that I should be waiting until she is 5 pounds. Is it bad that I gave it to her????[/QUOTE
> 
> Not exactly. you can do a search here for it to read about it more, but the plant that makes a lot of pet meds was closed by the govt. they are supposed to reopen one day. None of us know when but we all are running out of Inteceptor.
> ...


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

Not exactly. you can do a search here for it to read about it more, but the plant that makes a lot of pet meds was closed by the govt. they are supposed to reopen one day. None of us know when but we all are running out of Inteceptor. 
I don't know what size your pup should be for the pill. I found not all vets have (maltese breed) specific knowledge so took lots notes to him as to what treatment plans I prefer for Vaccines, HW & preventives.
Gucci is a cutie patootie!! xoxo[/QUOTE]

Hmmm...I wonder how they even gave me that sample. Or WHY. I hope we don't lose something that we actually WANT for them. The package said it was for puppies under 10 lbs, so I figured it was safe. I suppose I should have asked here. I have read all the vaccine info, so I am trying 
Thanks for the compliment. She's quite the sweetie and I love her already


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

italianna82 said:


> Not exactly. you can do a search here for it to read about it more, but the plant that makes a lot of pet meds was closed by the govt. they are supposed to reopen one day. None of us know when but we all are running out of Inteceptor.
> I don't know what size your pup should be for the pill. I found not all vets have (maltese breed) specific knowledge so took lots notes to him as to what treatment plans I prefer for Vaccines, HW & preventives.
> Gucci is a cutie patootie!! xoxo


Hmmm...I wonder how they even gave me that sample. Or WHY. I hope we don't lose something that we actually WANT for them. The package said it was for puppies under 10 lbs, so I figured it was safe. I suppose I should have asked here. I have read all the vaccine info, so I am trying 
Thanks for the compliment. She's quite the sweetie and I love her already [/QUOTE]

Your Vet prob had them left over. No way he could gotten them after the plant shut down, I would think. Many of us bought interceptor after shut down of plant so we would have a stockpile. I wonder now if that was smart. ?? 
Some Vets treat all dogs same as far as shots and meds. I had to finally change vets to one that had more knowledge of small dogs. Made all diff, as I was always trying to explain things to the first one. Second vet knew lot about Maltese in general. Maybe someone here will know about pet size / pill.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

italianna82 said:


> Not exactly. you can do a search here for it to read about it more, but the plant that makes a lot of pet meds was closed by the govt. they are supposed to reopen one day. None of us know when but we all are running out of Inteceptor.
> I don't know what size your pup should be for the pill. I found not all vets have (maltese breed) specific knowledge so took lots notes to him as to what treatment plans I prefer for Vaccines, HW & preventives.
> Gucci is a cutie patootie!! xoxo


Hmmm...I wonder how they even gave me that sample. Or WHY. I hope we don't lose something that we actually WANT for them. The package said it was for puppies under 10 lbs, so I figured it was safe. I suppose I should have asked here. I have read all the vaccine info, so I am trying 
Thanks for the compliment. She's quite the sweetie and I love her already [/QUOTE]

Your Vet prob had them left over. No way he could gotten them after the plant shut down, I would think. Many of us bought interceptor after shut down of plant so we would have a stockpile. I wonder now if that was smart. ?? 
Some Vets treat all dogs same as far as shots and meds. I had to finally change vets to one that had more knowledge of small dogs. Made all diff, as I was always trying to explain things to the first one. Second vet knew lot about Maltese in general. Maybe someone here will know about pet size / pill.


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I am actually going in for Gucci's third set of shots on the 24th. They have her SCHEDULED to get the Corona vaccine, which I will refuse AND her rabies. NC law says it has to be done by 16 weeks, but luckily I scheduled her appointment for 15 weeks and 5 days. So I am gonna fight that too. 
I might be crawling out the window if they try to force me!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I know how you feel. Your Gucci 's Mommy and no one can make you do anything - so if I am not sure about something I just say, I need a day to decide. Then I go home and do my research here. If your vet doesn't respect your concerns and listen - then I would change. My first one had the "my way" syndrome. Now we go over any ?'s I have before. I used to tell the tech-but now I wait for the Vet.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

italianna82 said:


> I am actually going in for Gucci's third set of shots on the 24th. They have her SCHEDULED to get the Corona vaccine, which I will refuse AND her rabies. NC law says it has to be done by 16 weeks, but luckily I scheduled her appointment for 15 weeks and 5 days. So I am gonna fight that too.
> I might be crawling out the window if they try to force me!


Sorry-I got confused. Not hard to do...lol.. Are you not wanting to get the rabies? Puppy shots are diff than adult vaccines. After puppy shots, mine don't get a LEPTO or corona. my vet uses the thermisol free rabies vac. Thermisol is a preservative that can cause side effects.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I spoke to one of my breeders about what she advises for heartworm. She uses liquid ivermectin for her Maltese..this is the main ingredient in Iverhart Plus..she said it should be dosed by the pound..and with the liquid, this is easy to do..she buys a vial and uses a syringe to measure the appropriate dose for each of her Maltese..I was concerned about dosing...The small dog dose for Iverhart is for dogs up to 25 pounds..there is no way I would give that to a 4 pound dog..I will try and find out if the tablets can be broken up..unless someone already knows??


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

April, 
No - says you can't break them. Something about the way the med is doesed in the pill form. I asked same ? 
IH Max is available in smaller than 25, but it has the wormers in it. I remember my breeder told me a lot of them do the liquid form. I forgot about it, but I am afraid I might mess it up. Many here gave IH Plus with no issues.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Iverhart has a very low dose of ivermectin. For treating mange you could give twice as much DAILY for MONTHS safely for a 5 lb dog. I think the hesitation in dosing such a small dog with Iverhart is riduculous considering how we dose ivermectin for other diseases.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

jmm said:


> Iverhart has a very low dose of ivermectin. For treating mange you could give twice as much DAILY for MONTHS safely for a 5 lb dog. I think the hesitation in dosing such a small dog with Iverhart is riduculous considering how we dose ivermectin for other diseases.


 Thank you, Jackie...I guess I am an over-protective, neurotic, Malt-mom!:wacko1::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

jmm said:


> Iverhart has a very low dose of ivermectin. For treating mange you could give twice as much DAILY for MONTHS safely for a 5 lb dog. I think the hesitation in dosing such a small dog with Iverhart is riduculous considering how we dose ivermectin for other diseases.


OMG--Jackie that is word for word what my Vet said to me about IH! I drive the poor guys nuts!! :HistericalSmiley: he also recomends the plus without all wormers like you said.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Thank you, Jackie...I guess I am an over-protective, neurotic, Malt-mom!:wacko1::HistericalSmiley:


You ain't alone April. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

SammieMom said:


> OMG--Jackie that is word for word what my Vet said to me about IH! I drive the poor guys nuts!! :HistericalSmiley: he also recomends the plus without all wormers like you said.


Well, if you can do it, I guess I can do it..fortunately I won't have to worry about it until April 2013..:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Well April - little 5 lb Sammie did fine. Still gotta give it to Penny next week. If she throws up then she will get one more dose as they say it can happen on first dose. I checked all brands and this is one I want both on if possible. If she gets sick on second one then I guess it's revolution. Her breeder used it on her before. I feel lot better about it all now that I have a plan. Figuring stuff out can be hardest part. 
Thanks everyone for your posts. :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I wouldn't recommend a drug I wouldn't give my own dogs. I think Iverhart or Revolution are fine options. I think getting heartworms is a pretty horrible, potentially fatal ordeal. Just not worth it for me. I'll give the prevention.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

jmm said:


> I wouldn't recommend a drug I wouldn't give my own dogs. I think Iverhart or Revolution are fine options. I think getting heartworms is a pretty horrible, potentially fatal ordeal. Just not worth it for me. I'll give the prevention.


OK - I am a bit confused. we were at the vet yesterday for a heartworm test and Heartguard was recommended. 
As for straight Ivermectin, the techs told me dosing was very difficult that you only need .02 for horse,so it was almost impossible to dose for 5 lbs. They said Heartguard was very safe!
So - Should I be asking about Iverheart?


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The dog must chew up and eat the whole heartgard chew. Otherwise it is the same drug as Iverheart.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I know people who get the 10-25# Iverhart pill and cut it in half for their Malts. Are you saying that is not safe? Why?


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> I know people who get the 10-25# Iverhart pill and cut it in half for their Malts. Are you saying that is not safe? Why?



Marti,
Yes many people do this. So I asked Sammie's surgeon and my general Vet about half a dose and he said do NOT give half the pill unless you want to risk exposure to heart worms and the amount of drug in a HW pill is not near the dose of same drug used for other disease treatments.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

The ivermectin is not necessarily distributed evenly in the pill (or heartgard chew). If you cut it in half and your dog does not receive an adequate dose, your dog could have contract heartworms. In addition, most heartworm products offer a guarantee if their product is purchased from a vet (or approved pharmacy) and give it as labeled. Heartworm treatment can cost thousands of dollars. In the end it is up to you, but know the risks and be aware if you are voiding your guarantee.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy (Feb 20, 2011)

So basically Heartgard chew and iverhart pill are the same thing? Just chew vs pill? I went to the vet yesterday my vet recommended Revolution but I don't like topical's so she then recommended heartgard but years ago Sasha had a reaction from it. So I was under the impression Iverhart was different from Heartgard but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Iverhart and Heartgard are both ivermectin. My girls both had horrible reactionsl to Heartgard - including several days of diarhea so I am really hoping there is an alternative by the time my supply of Interceptor runs out in May. In addition to the different medication, I like the fact that Interceptor is 1 - 10 pounds; the smallest dosage of the ivermectin is 1 - 25 pounds, so our little 5 - 7 pound fluffs are getting 2 - 4 times the dosage that is needed.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

maggieh said:


> Iverhart and Heartgard are both ivermectin. My girls both had horrible reactionsl to Heartgard - including several days of diarhea so I am really hoping there is an alternative by the time my supply of Interceptor runs out in May. In addition to the different medication, I like the fact that Interceptor is 1 - 10 pounds; the smallest dosage of the ivermectin is 1 - 25 pounds, so our little 5 - 7 pound fluffs are getting 2 - 4 times the dosage that is needed.


Maggie, I am worried about giving the ivermection, too..so sorry it did not agree with your babies...I like the Interceptor best since the largest of mine is 5 pounds. (Eva's breeder uses ivermectin but she uses liquid and doses according to weight.) I took Rose in for her checkup recently, and my vet said production of Interceptor is scheduled to start up again in Feb. 2013 but that Novartis will be reintroducing the human meds first, so no telling when it will be back on the market. Like you, I am good until about April 2013, so hopefully it will be available by then..we'll see.:blink:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Both of mine have now had 2 doses of IH plus (0-25) with no issues so far. :thumbsup: thank goodness. I really hate the flea meds more. Sammie had bad reaction to FP topical at HH. Thankfully I have'nt need it at home so far. :chili:
xxx


----------

